# Dodge WC51 Weapons carrier.



## Jammer (15 Sep 2010)

Does anyone have any info if this veh (WC 51 Weapons Carrier specifically) was ever in use by the IDF?
Pics would be handy as well. It's for a new model project.

Cheers,
J.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2010)

The IDF did use the WC51.  It would have been most used in the 1956 War and the Six Day War.  By the early 70s the Israelis were producing their own weapons carrier, the M325 "Nun-Nun", so the WC51 may not have been as common during the Yom Kippur War.  As for its specific employment (beyond commenting on what I've seen in photos), I can't provide you any more info other than these two which were used as a base for a flagpole and a stage on which a certain one-eyed soldier could stand in Sherem el Sheikh, 5 November 1956.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2010)

Contrary to my previous supposition, the IDF still made use of WC51s during the Yom Kippur War.






Yom Kippur War. Troop re-inforcements moving up on the Golan Heights.






Yom Kippur War. Scout cars leading a tank column in Sinai.


----------



## Jammer (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks very much for the pics. Now if I can just find a Moshe Dayan figure I'll be set...
Cheers.


----------

